# BBS Super RS rebuild......in progress.



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

Picked up a set of 18x8 18x9's. Going to rebuild and paint.

Here's a few pics from the beginning.

Disassembly, degreasing, etc.






































Disassembly was a snap, the centers dropped out with a simple tap of a fist. Going to be replacing the polished bolts with polished spike bolts. All the bolts are intact and in good condition, will be selling.

Products being used: I used Awesome degreaser, I may go back and degrease again with Simple Green.









I picked up a can of ACE brand stripper, I can't for the life of me find Aircraft Stripper. I picked up 800 and 1600 wet sand paper, NEVER DULL, and Mothers Mag and Aluminum Polish.


More pics later today.

Currently waiting for powder coater to return my call on that process. In my search to do this, I've visited 2 powder coaters, the word I'm getting is that they can't "match" to a T the Porsche color I'm using, they've said this is just the way it is? Still investigating.

Another powder coater has suggested painting in the Dupont paint I want to use, then clear powder coating over the top of the paint essentially. 

Trying to figure out how to go about cleaning up the inside of the barrels, hand sanding? using a power sander of some sort? then having them sprayed silver or black. I'd like to polish them like GTIMyers barrels.....but this is my first build....soooo..


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

day 2..........cleaning bolts with hot water to get loctite off and 2 barrels are clean for the most part a bit more residue to get off and 2 more to start...



















waiting for HyTec Powder Coaters to call back on color matching to Porsche OEM paint color. They initially proposed to paint in regular automotive paint and "clear powder" over that? So I dunno what's up but gives me time to get everything else situated.

Still looking for replacement Red BBS center caps and Hex centers; and a good source for polished spike bolts (rumor is BFI's bolts suck).


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

Polished my hex caps; ordering red and gold center caps and polished spike bolts.

wet sanded with 600, 1000 and 1500; used mother's polish and never dull.

Waiting for centers to come back from powder/paint.

Need to polish lips and get barrels resprayed OEM silver on the inside.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I want your wheels. 

Good luck with the rebuild though man. Make sure you take lots of pictures.


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

PSU said:


> I want your wheels.
> 
> Good luck with the rebuild though man. Make sure you take lots of pictures.


Thanks PSU, you going to H20 or dubs at the beach?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Righteous Bucks said:


> Thanks PSU, you going to H20 or dubs at the beach?


Hopefully be at both. :beer:


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

bitchin!


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Good start to your rebuild, they cleaned up well:thumbup:


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

yeah the hex caps i was able to save, i was worried i'd have to buy new ones. my macro mode on my olympus e20n hasnt been working great in the indoor light better pics to follow.

trying to find a good source for spike bolts apparently bfi's bolts suck or so people say on here.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Glad you saved the nuts, and it looks like you have 4 actual super RS nuts. I only had two Super RS nuts and 2 RS nuts when I found mine and could only get more regular RS ones. As far as bolts, tunershop also sells the spike bolts but sometimes it depends on the install how long they last. The first time I rebuilt mine I damaged a few heads and broke a few bolts.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

curious to know more about this "paint and clear powder" - i call shenanigans. powder requires temps of 400 degrees typically - which burns paint. Do they do it with UV? If so, that's impressive and I'd be curious to know more.


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

syntax said:


> curious to know more about this "paint and clear powder" - i call shenanigans. powder requires temps of 400 degrees typically - which burns paint. Do they do it with UV? If so, that's impressive and I'd be curious to know more.


Syntax -

http://www.hy-tecpowdercoating.com/


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

finally got my color. Azure Blue came amazingly close to Riviera Blue. As close as i'm gonna get for powder....

$290.00 after tax.


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

$2400 -wheels
$290 - powder coating
$30 - supplies, wd40, stripper, 1500/2000 grit sandpaper, polish, never dull
$80 - new center caps
$ new bolts ?
$200 - powder coat barrels silver

hours - 
Barrels - 2-3
Hex caps - 2-3
Nuts and Bolts - 5 

Starbucks/coffee runs -
5
Red Bulls
3


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

:thumbup: Added to The Official Wheel Build Almanac & Reference Thread


----------

